# Preggers or overweight??



## Galsacres (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi yall.  11 year old 29 " mini mare was exposed to mini jack late summer to late fall last year. Has some swelling in front of udder


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Galsacres (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jul 6, 2018)

Try taking pictures broadside and behind at her level. Also take a closer picture of her milk bar area.

From the angles it is hard to tell. Also if she was bred to a donkey, I think they carry closer to 12 months.


----------



## Mona (Jul 7, 2018)

She looks like she has a typical broodmare figure. (not visibly in foal, in my opinion, based on these pics)


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 7, 2018)

I'll get more pix today.. she's only had one other foal many years ago to my knowledge.


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 7, 2018)

Pics from today


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 7, 2018)

Pic from today


----------



## Zergling (Jul 7, 2018)

Its so hard to tell. My mare looked almost the same pregnant as she does when she's not until she was about two months from foaling. Then she looked like she had a medicine ball in there.

Can you tell when she's had her last heat or does she not show it like mine? I have a stallion right beside them and the only way to tell is they hang around his stall door more often than usual.


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 7, 2018)

Zergling said:


> Its so hard to tell. My mare looked almost the same pregnant as she does when she's not until she was about two months from foaling. Then she looked like she had a medicine ball in there.
> 
> Can you tell when she's had her last heat or does she not show it like mine? I have a stallion right beside them and the only way to tell is they hang around his stall door more often than usual.


I haven't been able to tell.  My donkey jack has been around her n my jenny n he Pays them  no attention. Another mini mare with them he harasses constantly n she doesn't appear bred


----------



## Zergling (Jul 7, 2018)

We also have a donkey jack that we used to let stay with the girls until he decided one year he found them attractive and started chasing them around. We were also worried for a while that he got our filly but he didn't. Donkey/horse matings aren't often as successful as horse/horse because of their differences. I'd say the odds are probably against her being pregnant. There are tests you can have done if you are concerned. I believe I read there is even a home pee test for horses.


----------



## chandab (Jul 7, 2018)

Zergling said:


> We also have a donkey jack that we used to let stay with the girls until he decided one year he found them attractive and started chasing them around. We were also worried for a while that he got our filly but he didn't. Donkey/horse matings aren't often as successful as horse/horse because of their differences. I'd say the odds are probably against her being pregnant. There are tests you can have done if you are concerned. I believe I read there is even a home pee test for horses.


There are lots of mules out there that would say otherwise.   Jack on horse mare equals mule, and they are somewhat common, since jacks tend to be a love the one you're with type of guy.   Stallion on jenny equals hinny, not very common, as stallions tend not to like the way jennies smell.


----------



## Zergling (Jul 7, 2018)

I had read somewhere that jack/mare matings had half the chance of horse/horse from genetic standpoint. My personal experience is that my jack is interested but not interested enough to actually complete the mating. If he did it didn't take. He didn't bother my mare at all but he did take a shine to her filly when she was two so I started separating them once the days start getting longer. because I didn't want her pregnant that young. He is fine with them during the winters.

I know a fellow who breeds mules so I'll have to see what he says regarding success rates etc.


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm also questioning if my lil jenny is bred, shes also been in with my mini jack, hes not shown interest in her facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1112643332224499&amp;id=580690055419832


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 20, 2018)

These pics are from July 12th


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 23, 2018)

How is her udder, does she have any development ? The edema in front is a sign she could be pregnant but it could also be a sign she is carrying too much weight.


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 25, 2018)

Ryan Johnson said:


> How is her udder, does she have any development ? The edema in front is a sign she could be pregnant but it could also be a sign she is carrying too much weight.


Hi We have been having daily rain so just got a chance to get new pics today. I see she has the droplet on the ends but I didn't get anything out.


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 25, 2018)

Here's pic of progression


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2018)

Have you been able to feel any movement ? Usually best time is when she is eating her dinner. 

Looking at the udder shots , there isnt a great deal of development comparing pics, but thats not to say she isn't pregnant.

If you look at her stomach over the 4 pics , it is def changing.  Has she had any foals before as maiden mares will often carry high up in the rib cage, making it less noticeable to visually tell.

I guess you know her better than anyone , what are your thoughts?


----------



## Galsacres (Jul 25, 2018)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Have you been able to feel any movement ? Usually best time is when she is eating her dinner.
> 
> Looking at the udder shots , there isnt a great deal of development comparing pics, but thats not to say she isn't pregnant.
> 
> ...


Havent felt any movement.. I am seeing the changes in the belly also, shes had 1 foal many years ago with her past owner. Im still unsure at this point. Ive searched this forum and seen many others like her than ended up being just little fattys lol . thanx for you input


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2018)

Thats ok   

Better to be prepared than not to be , Keep us posted  :ThumbUp


----------

